# Connecting a PC tower to a digital TV?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

What kind of cable do you need? I know it takes a VGA, but I'm looking at the choices at Walmart.com and there's like a hundred different VGA cables.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I can't answer your question for you but will refer you to this Q/A.
http://windows.about.com/od/multimediaentertainment/f/connect_tv.htm


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I know I did 2 years ago. But I went with HDMI IN. That is if your TV has those. Most all have HDMI now so that is what I would adapt to. So I got the adapter from the PC to HDMI.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd look up the specs on your tv, to see 'exactly' what you need. I'm on my 3rd one in six months (so far this one is working ok), and it has a slew of connections. Mine has USB, Wireless, HDMI, and some of the old cable connections.... If I ever had the time, it'd probably be advantageous to get a better wireless router, so all the wireless stuff in the house could communicate together.

I had a HD player ordered over Christmastime... it got on backorder. Basically you plugged it in your tv thru an HDMI connection, and plugged a usb thumbdrive or external hd into it, and you could play all your media on the hd and watch it on the tv. Was only like ~35$ or so. Alas, it's still backordered.

I 'save' all my movies on an external hd, and watch on the computer, at my convenience. Can carry it with, to play on the notebook.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Exactly. Best way to figure it out (if you want help) is to post the make/model of your TV here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

I got it figured out.


----------

